# AC vs DC brushes



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Is there a difference between the AC brushes (PA9603) and DC brushes (Pa10778). I have a 342dc and a 332 also dc. But tearing them down the brushes look like the regular slotted head I've used on other DC engines. Ideas??


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The only difference I am aware of for 332 or 342 engines is round slotted brushes for early production and round shouldered brushes for all later production.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Tom...thanks for the quick reply. I assume if that is the only difference i could use either slotted or shouldered brushes. I found one type in the 342 and other in the 332


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The shouldered brushes are for the round coil springs. The slotted brushes are for the lever style springs. While they could be interchanged, the correct springs should be used if possible.


----------

